# Desert walnut



## David Keller (Jan 22, 2011)

Here's a funky little hollow form/vase inspired by a turning I saw a few months back.  The inspiration piece was done by a guy named Curt Fuller, and his is much nicer than this one.

The wood was labeled desert walnut when I bought it...  Whatever that is!  It's about 4" tall and is finished with shellac, BLO, and wipe on poly.  I'll probably knock a little of the shine off of it at some point.

Comments and criticism welcome.


----------



## wizard (Jan 22, 2011)

David, That is beautiful !!! What a shine...I like it the way it is!  Regards, Doc


----------



## Dave S (Jan 22, 2011)

WOW!!! You are a real inspiration, whats this about the 6th or 7th turning you've posted in the last few days. I have a mountian of beautiful wood, but not wanting to touch it until my skill level is up to the quality of wood I have (I'm Turner John's dad) he always gives me a "cut of the action". I think I'm going to my shop in the morning and "go for it". I'm really suprised how much I enjoy seeing your turnings, using small blocks, maybe someday.........
Thank You
Dave


----------



## FrankG (Jan 22, 2011)

Very nice shape; I like the longer neck (longer than what you usually see on natural rim HF's).


----------



## robutacion (Jan 22, 2011)

David Keller said:


> Here's a funky little hollow form/vase inspired by a turning I saw a few months back.  The inspiration piece was done by a guy named Curt Fuller, and his is much nicer than this one.
> 
> The wood was labeled desert walnut when I bought it...  Whatever that is!  It's about 4" tall and is finished with shellac, BLO, and wipe on poly.  I'll probably knock a little of the shine off of it at some point.
> 
> ...


----------



## greggas (Jan 22, 2011)

David;

Nice job...great job capturing the natural shap of that wood.......reminds me of a class I took with Al Hockenberry at last years AAW


----------



## David Keller (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the kind words.  George, maybe I'll give it a few more coats to test your theory.



Dave S said:


> WOW!!! You are a real inspiration, whats this about the 6th or 7th turning you've posted in the last few days. I have a mountian of beautiful wood, but not wanting to touch it until my skill level is up to the quality of wood I have (I'm Turner John's dad) he always gives me a "cut of the action". I think I'm going to my shop in the morning and "go for it". I'm really suprised how much I enjoy seeing your turnings, using small blocks, maybe someday.........
> Thank You
> Dave



Dave, I'd take what you learned at the class and jump right in.  It seems like John has stumbled upon a never ending supply of fantastic cherry burl, so I wouldn't feel bad if you muck up a piece or two...  I know I've destroyed plenty of nice wood.  That's part of the fun.

As for the small forms, I like them because they require less time to complete.  I can really work on form, and if I miss the mark(which happens more often than I'd like), I haven't wasted a lot of time or wood in the process.

Speaking of a 'cut of the action', I sent John a nice little chunk of some pretty wood that I think arrived at his place today.  I suggested that you might get a blank or two out of it.

Finally, thanks for the saw blade and circle jig!  I'm not sure I've mastered the jig(blade tension issue), but I'm gonna give it another try soon.


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Jan 23, 2011)

Another nice one David!!! What can I say. Great Job!!!
John


----------



## TurnerJohn74 (Jan 23, 2011)

Glad to see your back in the shop.


----------



## Rangertrek (Jan 23, 2011)

Very nice vessel, I like the overall shape and size.  The finish is terrific.


----------



## broitblat (Jan 23, 2011)

Nice, elegant form, and I like the finish just the way it is.

  -Barry


----------



## Vol1 (Jan 23, 2011)

Wow! Most excellent work!

-John


----------



## moyehow (Jan 24, 2011)

Awesome, keep it up.


----------



## el_d (Jan 25, 2011)

Nice little pitcher.....

Needs a handle...:biggrin:


----------



## areaman (Jan 26, 2011)

very nice, and like Ed said, I thought it looked loke a pitcher too.


----------



## louisbry (Jan 27, 2011)

Nice work David!  I love the shape and am with you on knocking the shine.  On such a fine piece of work I prefer the satin finish.


----------



## Mac (Jan 27, 2011)

Looks real good to me. How many coats of poly and time involved applying the poly, overall.


----------



## David Keller (Jan 27, 2011)

Mac said:


> Looks real good to me. How many coats of poly and time involved applying the poly, overall.



Thanks.  I'd guess there are about a half dozen coats of WOP applied over about a week or ten days.  I tend to turn several things and then finish them in groups, so there's not much actual time in doing it, but it's quite spread out.


----------



## greggas (Jan 27, 2011)

David, I forgot to ask you about desert walnut.....I had never heard of that before ( not here in Boston anyways ) is it similar to desert ironwood?


----------



## seamus7227 (Jan 27, 2011)

SUPERB!!! The finish is Fantastic! I would leave as is! The shape is also superb as well, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Glenn McCullough (Jan 27, 2011)

very nicely done, has a windswept look to it.


----------



## David Keller (Jan 27, 2011)

greggas said:


> David, I forgot to ask you about desert walnut.....I had never heard of that before ( not here in Boston anyways ) is it similar to desert ironwood?



It's a new one on me too!  I bought the wood from another turner, and that's the way it came labeled.  The person I bought it from had purchased it from someone else who actually found it in the desert near Tucson, AZ.  It's funky looking stuff, and it's not as dense or dusty as ironwood.  I don't know that it's actually walnut, but the coloring is about right.  I've got a few more chunks of this, so I'll probably post something else from it when the inspiration strikes.


----------

